

Techstartu.ps - michaelfairley
http://techstartu.ps/

======
epi0Bauqu
Hey all, it's not just me running this site. The current moderators are: yegg,
jimy, prakash, shedd, blakejennelle, cperciva, codeslinger, kirubakaran,
plinkplonk, davidw, miles, maxklein, jmillerinc, BrianSierakowski, & sadiq.

The idea is to make a community for tech startup founders to share tips and
collectively improve our odds of getting traction for our startups. We'd love
any help to make this community work.

~~~
chime
Is this a subreddit by any chance? It says "powered by reddit" so I'm not
certain if you just use the OS code or the domain feature.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Nope, it's self hosted using the reddit open source.

~~~
chime
Cool. The reason I asked was because it says "- frontpage" in red for me even
though I haven't logged in. That only happens to me in reddit when I'm logged
in and go to a subreddit page.

------
dunstad
I like the new stories box at the top. If many new stories don't get voted up
because people just don't see them, then the box seems like it could alleviate
that problem.

------
petercooper
This had a different name and domain name and was posted here before, right?
If not, it looks identical to a site that was (and covered the same topic).

~~~
michaelfairley
It was previously <http://allyourstartuparebelongto.us>

------
adrianwaj
Stories need a time-ago description, like the comments, otherwise, I hope it
succeeds.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
It's not news, so I took the time-ago out to reduce clutter, though I could
add it back if everyone wants it back.

------
e1ven
Looks like this is a Hosted Reddit install? Is there an About page, or other
information to know how it's different than /r/startups? ;)

~~~
epi0Bauqu
It is a hosted reddit install. It should be more focused than /r/startups. In
particular, the focus is startup tips, which to us means something related to
tech startups that provides actionable advice or useful insight to their
founders. It's not news.

I'd really eventually like it to be more of a community with about 50%
self/ask hn type posts. So feel free to share results, ask for feedback/advice
etc.

------
coryl
Dark gray background?

------
d0m
The site is damn slow!

------
erlanger
the .ps tld has potential.

